# موقع المهندس محمود قحطان :-



## naplosy (24 مايو 2010)

هذا الموقع تفرد باخراجه لدورة أتوكاد متميزة جدا لم أشاهد لها مثيل على الشبكة العنكبوتية اطلاقا , حيث تندرج هذه الدورة تحت مسمى أتوكاد 2011 وفيه يشرح المهندس المعماري محمود قحطان طريقة التعامل مع البرنامج ولكنه لن يضيع وقته كله من اجل هذا كما , بل سيبدأ مباشرة برسم بلانات كاملة خطوة بخطوة وكذلك الواجهات والمقاطع وطريقة الاخراج لكل هذه الاعمال . حقيقة الدورة ممتعة ومفيدة جدا , وللفائدة سأضع رابط الموقع هنا حتى يتسنى لكل معماري الاستفادة من هذه الدورة كثيرا , وارجو عدم الاهتمام بماهية نسخة البرنامج كونه اتوكاد 2011 أو2008 فتقريبا ليس هناك فرق يذكر : 
http://www.mahmoudqahtan.com


----------



## Alinajeeb (24 مايو 2010)

يمكن الرابط خطأ


يرجى التاكد


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

الرابط غير صحيح


----------



## naplosy (27 مايو 2010)

أنا جربت الرابط مرة ثانية ولقيته شغال , عموما ممكن تدخل الموقع بعدة طرق اذا الرابط ما اشتغل بواسطة محرك البحث جوجل فقط اكتب موقع المهندس محمود قحطان ومن ثم ادخل على تعليم اتوكاد 2011


----------



## dew99 (27 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## mezo (4 يوليو 2010)

ليه كل مااحاول ادخل الموقع اجد تحذير من برنامج الفيروسات عندى ان الموقع به فيروس تروجان ارجو الرد على استفسارى


----------



## سارا الحلوة (8 يوليو 2010)

موقع مفيد جدا كتر خيرك وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى علي حمد (30 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على جهود صاحب العمل*


----------



## اشرف سويلم (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## ابو احمد الجبوري (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وعلمك ما ينفعك ونفعك بما علمك وجعل خير عملك خاتمته ، عمل ممتاز استفدت منه وافدت غيري به ، فجعله ربي لك صدقة جارية*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموقع جربته شغال و هو موقع جميل جدا


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهودات الجبارة الثى تبدولونها من اجل الرقى بمستوى المهندسين العرب م/ مصطفى الطويبى ليبيا


----------



## مصطفى العوادي (30 يناير 2012)

كيفك استاذ


----------



## ادهم احمد على (8 فبراير 2012)

باااااااااااااااارك الله فيكم واثابكم


----------



## ||refoo|| (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا أخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حاتم المختار (17 أبريل 2012)

أشكرك على جهودك...ويبارك فيك يابطل


----------



## samara111 (6 يناير 2013)

:20:


----------



## انور خالد (7 يونيو 2013)

والله عمل رائع وكل الشكر لجميع من ساهم بإيصاله لنا واخراجه وأولهم المهندس الفاضل محمود قحطان


----------

